# Redundande OPC



## Black_Eagle (25 Januar 2008)

Hallo
hat sich schon jemand mal mit dem oben genannten Thema beschäftigt?

Das Szenario wäre wie folgt: Es gibt eine oder mehrere SPSen die über einen OPC mit einem Rechner kommunizieren auf dem z.B. ein Dokumsystem läuft zur Erfassung aller Daten und diese ohne Unterbrechung aufgezeichnet werden müssen. Momentan ist es so das wenn der OPC ausfällt die komplette Anlage über die SPS zum Stillstand gebracht wird.

Dies soll durch einen redunden OPC verhindert werden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

was bedeutet denn


Black_Eagle schrieb:


> ...wenn der OPC ausfällt...


?

Stürzt der OPC-Server ab? Oder der Client?
Oder der Rechner mit dem OPC-Server?
Oder verliert der OPC-Server die Verbindung zu den 
Steuerungen ... oder zum übergeordneten System?

Welches sind denn bei Euch die größten Risiken?

Ich kenne Lösungen, da ist der OPC-Server über zwei
Wege an die SPS angebunden.


----------



## JesperMP (25 Januar 2008)

Hallo, Black_eagle.

Ich habe selber KEINE erfahrung.
Aber ich weiss das es gibt mehrere lieferanten für redundante SPS-Datenbank "systeme". Einer ist FactorySQL: http://www.inductiveautomation.com/products/architecture/?id=AD-C2
Es verwendet zwei (oder mehrere) server PCs mit je einer OPC server verbindung zum SPS.


----------



## Black_Eagle (25 Januar 2008)

Der OPC Server selbst "stürzt ab" oder verliert die Verbindung, deswegen war die Idee zwei OPC Server "nebeneinander" laufen zu lassen damit wenn einer ausfällt (wieso auch immer) der andere dessen Augaben übernimmt und die Daten weiterleitet. 

Was sich dann weiter als Frage stellt ist wie frägt man ab wann der OPC ausgefallen ist und wie verhindert man koruppte Daten?


----------



## jupp (25 Januar 2008)

Black_Eagle schrieb:


> Was sich dann weiter als Frage stellt ist wie frägt man ab wann der OPC ausgefallen ist und wie verhindert man koruppte Daten?


 

Das bekommt dein Client doch mit (der wie ich vermute die Kommunikation zwischen den CPU's übernimmt)!!

Und dieser Client müßte dann den Zweiten Weg (2ter Server, 2ter Client) anstoßen.

Gruß,
Jupp


----------



## Question_mark (25 Januar 2008)

*Seltsames Verhalten ...*

Hallo,



			
				Black_Eagle schrieb:
			
		

> Der OPC Server selbst "stürzt ab" oder verliert die Verbindung,


Wer ist denn der Hersteller des OPC-Servers ? Ich kenne solches Verhalten bei industriellen OPC-Servern bisher nicht, vielleicht ist da doch irgendetwas anderes faul ???



			
				Black_Eagle schrieb:
			
		

> wann der OPC ausgefallen ist und wie verhindert man koruppte Daten?



In jedem OPC-Item gibt es den Wert "Quality". Den kann man abfragen und korrupte Daten abfangen. Ausserdem gibt es beim Simatic OPC-Server ein Item mit dem Status der Verbindung. Ich denke mal, das wird bei anderen Herstellern auch nicht anders sein.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (25 Januar 2008)

*Redundanz OPC-Server*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne Lösungen, da ist der OPC-Server über zwei Wege an die SPS angebunden.



Wobei dann aber am PC mit dem einzigen OPC-Server die Redundanz schon aufhört. Da muß man evtl. zwischen Redundanz der Kommunikationswege, Redundanz der OPC-Server (also 2x PC mit je einem OPC-Server) noch weiter unterscheiden. Oder hast Du das auch so gemeint und ich habe das nur falsch verstanden ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2008)

Black_Eagle schrieb:


> Der OPC Server selbst "stürzt ab" oder verliert die Verbindung, deswegen war die Idee zwei OPC Server "nebeneinander" laufen zu lassen damit wenn einer ausfällt (wieso auch immer) der andere dessen Augaben übernimmt und die Daten weiterleitet.



Da würde ich doch sagen, dass am System (PC, Wondoof, ...) 
etwas faul ist. Die bekannten OPC-Server von Siemens, Inat
oder Softing laufen bei korrekter Installation sehr zuverlässig.  



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wobei dann aber am PC mit dem einzigen OPC-Server die Redundanz schon aufhört. Da muß man evtl. zwischen Redundanz der Kommunikationswege, Redundanz der OPC-Server (also 2x PC mit je einem OPC-Server) noch weiter unterscheiden. Oder hast Du das auch so gemeint und ich habe das nur falsch verstanden ?



Soweit ich mich erinnere, wurde bei dieser Anwendung das Ausfallrisiko
der SPS-Anbindung als wesentlich höher eingestuft als der Ausfall des
PCs, der im klimatisierten Server-Raum steht und selbst mit redundanter
Hardware (Platte, Netzteil) ausgestattet ist.


----------



## Question_mark (26 Januar 2008)

*Ack*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich doch sagen, dass am System (PC, Wondoof, ...)
> etwas faul ist. Die bekannten OPC-Server von Siemens, Inat
> oder Softing laufen bei korrekter Installation sehr zuverlässig.



Na, dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Der Fehler wird wohl eher im Umfeld zu suchen sein, also auf dem PC, beim OS, oder im Netzwerk (doppelte IP's, defekter Switch zum Beispiel). Aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung heraus, käme ich gar nicht auf die Idee, den Fehler bei den von Dir genannten, industriellen OPC-Servern zu suchen...
Jedenfalls erst an letzter Stelle ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (26 Januar 2008)

*Der OPC-Server ist es bestimmt nicht*

Hallo,

und warum an letzter Stelle : erst mal muss man am Compliance Test von Matthias Damm vorbei ...

Aber mir fällt gerade ein, dass es einige Problemem mit alten Software Versionen der Siemens Scalance Switche gibt, wenn da einige Protokolle (S5-H1, S7-ISO und S7-ISO on TCP) gemischt betrieben werden. Werde mich da aber noch mal schlau machen. Ich bin da fürchterlich auf die Schnauze gefallen und habe in meiner WinCC Applikation nach sporadischen Fehlern gesucht. Eine professionelle Netzwerkanalyse durch ein beauftragtes, externes Unternehmen hat das ganze dann letztendlich aufgelöst.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

